# photobiz?



## Momof3 (Sep 8, 2009)

does anyone here use photobiz? If so, can you please share your site with me. On their webpage I can't find any examples of people that use it. I'm NEW to this whole website designing thing, and need to get something up as fast as I can without going broke in the process. Any advice on where to start? 

Thanks so much.

Brooke


----------



## Photochick (Sep 9, 2009)

I use photobiz.  I love it.  Supper easy!!  Take a look and let me know what you think.  

www.photographybylaura.com


----------

